# Would you like to adopt Molly?



## Marty (Jun 12, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt] Just look at this girl. She's beautiful! Molly is delightfully sweet and loves children and gets along with everyone. She is approximately 36" and is in her teens. Molly came to us as foundered in the past but her foster mommy says she is coming out of it beautifully and only has a small limp now. Her farrier is very pleased about her progress. Molly is located in Ilinois and is waiting to become part of your family.  [/SIZE]

* *

* *

*
*






* *

*
*





* *

*
*


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 12, 2008)

oh, she looks so pretty



i really wish i could, but i dont have the rome in my barn, paddock, and my current horses... well their enough to drive someone insane, i rea;;y wish i could but, unfortunatley i also dont have the finances i hope some one adopts her and gives her a good home


----------

